# Corporal Mike Young Georgia Trooper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Georgia Trooper Dies of Injuries from Crash*

*Funeral Information Below*

The Georgia Department of Public Safety announced Aug. 29 that a veteran state trooper, Corporal Mike Young, has died from injuries sustained in an Aug. 19 patrol car crash. 
"Cpl. Young was a model Georgia State Trooper who always took great pride in his job," Commissioner Colonel Bill Hitchens said in a statement. "He always treated the public with the utmost respect and courtesy, and truly loved his job." 
Young was critically injured in the crash while assisting a fellow trooper in a pursuit in the rain. According to officials, Young's car began to hydroplane and traveled into the median before entering the northbound lane where the patrol car was rear-ended. 
Young was taken to Southeast Georgia Regional Medical Center in Brunswick for treatment, but would succumb to his injuries 10 days later. 
He was a 20-year member of the Georgia State Patrol and only the 26th member of the Gerogia Department of Publiic Safety to be killed in the line of duty since it was founded in 1937. 
*Funeral Information 
Services for Cpl. Young will be held Saturday, Sept. 2 at 10 a.m. at the First Baptist Church in Brunswick, Ga. 
The family will receive friends Friday, Sept. 1 from 6 p.m. to 8 p.m. at the Edo Miller and Sons Funeral Home in Brunswick, Ga. 
Colonel Hitchens has ordered the flags lowered to half-staff at all Department of Public Safety facilities until dusk on the day of his funeral.*


----------

